# Lake Worth & West End Marina Recommendations



## SVGratitude (Sep 25, 2007)

We are planning on a marina stop at Lake Worth for last minute prep and topping off our tanks before crossing to West End. 

Anyone have marina recommendations for Both Lake Worth and West End?

Thanks,


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't stopped at any of the marinas in that area, but there's some on the east bank of Lake Worth, north of the inlet. There's also a couple at the north end of Lake Worth if you're coming down the IW.

I left St Augustine this morning, going outside to Fort Pierce. How far south are you guys?


----------



## mikeedmo (May 26, 2005)

*Riviera Beach Marina*

Just as you enter the Lake Worth Inlet on the west side of Peanut Island. Easy fuel pull up and either mooring or you can rent a slip at the marina.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You can fill your tanks anywhere before you come into Lake Worth but Old Port Cove at the north end is one choice and you and anchor with dozens of others waiting to cross just east of their docks. 
As good weather approaches, you can anchor closer to the inlet by coming down the ICW just past peanut island and heading east around the southern part of the island then a little bit south near the Palm Beach shore. We like this spot as staging for an easy night crossing since you can be out of the inlet in 15 minutes from there. 
At West End there is ONLY one marina...Old Bahama Bay where you will check in to customs and take on fuel if needed. A bit pricey and full of no see 'ums so bring screens! A better choice is simply to keep going and not stop at West End...go through Memory Rock passage to Great Sale cay and anchor there. Check in the next day in Spanish Cay or Green turtle.


----------



## SVGratitude (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everone for the info.

John: Sorry we missed you in St. Augustine. We left there this morning. We are anchored in Rockhouse Creek now and will go outside via Ponce de Leon inlet tomorrow and re enter through Cape Canaveral tomorrow afternoon.

Cam: We would like to do the overnight sale past Memory Rock but we have a Yellow Lab on board. We need to keep our transit times down to about 10 hours or so max. So we are planning to clear in at West End, sail to Great Sale on a rising tide for another overnight, and then make our way further on South and East from there. This is our first trip, so any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mark...sounds like a good plan given the dog! Just anchor in Great Sale's horseshoe the next day which is about 50 miles from West End. Then get an early start and you can make it all the way to Green Turtle the next day. Suggest anchoring in White Sound there but you need to do that on a rising tide as well...or at least half tide to follow the entrance channel. Great little anchorage and plenty to do ashore including nice beaches a short walk away. You can walk to town or rent bikes there from Brendals dive shop to see the cay. Green Turtle marina usually has an "eat your dock fee" deal which means if you eat at their restaurants you don't pay dock fee as long as the bill exceeds the slip fee. (Note...restaurants are not cheap but they are GOOD!) They also have very reduced dock rates for longer term stays but you will be wanting to head around whale cay and to the main section of the Abacos I would think. Listen daily on ch68 at 8:15 for the cruisers net and you will hear whether whale cay is passable or in a "rage". Then you can make your decision to leave Green Turtle accordingly. 

The guide books cover the area pretty well so I won't get into a lot of detail about the other Cays here but if you need specific suggestions for anything...post again! Have fun!


----------



## SVGratitude (Sep 25, 2007)

Cam...thanks for the great info. It really is helpful for a couple of "Bahama Rookies". BTW, are you heading to that neck of the woods this year?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nah...we're off the boat now Mark. Got her for sale up in Annapolis with a winter cover on her at the moment. We'll get a smaller one in a bit....
Enjoy the Bahamas...of all the places we traveled, they were my favorite and you guys should have a great time. (BTW...if you see a Canadian flagged boat named Long Reach...shout "Boggle" at them and see what the reaction is! )


----------



## SVGratitude (Sep 25, 2007)

Cam....The Annapolis area is our stomping ground as well. We keep our boat at Herrington Harbour North. We will be back in the Spring. Hopefully our paths will cross.

All the best


----------

